# Electronic devices for mozzies



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I use Avon Skin-So-Soft when out & about but I would like to find a 12v device for the motorhome to kill or repel the blighters when they get in. I don't like using chemicals so won't use fly sprays, and I can't use ultrasonic devices as I have dogs. I've seen various 240v devices but can't find anything 12v. Anyone know of anything?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think over time I must have bought pretty well every mossie killing machine on the market, ranging from one of these at almost £500 from the UK dealer : http://www.mosquitomagnet.com to little ones like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-Insect-Mosquito-Electric-Powered/dp/B007CKCOU0/ref=sr_1_5 at under £10. Not one of them was worth bothering with. The little one could be powered using a small inverter, but my guess is it won't kill a damned thing.

We both get eaten alive by mossies when away and by midges when at home so a solution would be most welcome, Alan.


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

You can get a battery powered fan assisted mossie killer from Go outdoors , can't remember name. About £12 and has proved to be effective


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

orange22 said:


> You can get a battery powered fan assisted mossie killer from Go outdoors , can't remember name. About £12 and has proved to be effective


I should think that the fan part sorts out the mosquitoes and you don't need the killer element. Mosquitoes do not like moving air- makes it harder to fly- so sit downwind of a fan and you should have less problems.

We bought a solar charged insect killer from Maplin and it was totally useless at attracting and killing. Equally useless was that the solar panel did not charge up the battery enough to run the thing overnight and it all went off about 10pm.

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We use good old fly paper. Ugly but effective against all flying insects. Positioning has to be careful in a van though  

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Before we came away I bought one of those electric tennis racket swatted things off eBay for about £2. Thought it would be useless but have had great fun with it. Mot been many mozzies though but It really does kill them. Fries flys a treat! They stink. One actually exploded the other day! 

Its been really hot here up in Jura so have had the windows open all night so I would have thought nothing you plug in would work when your asleep.

I have found though that its only when low down near the coast we get bitten lots especially where there is lots of foilage. As we tend to spend a lot of time wilding up in the hills generally in open areas we don't get bothered that much.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Deet spray and citronella candles are the ONLY deterrent apart from copious amounts of pine trees. This is from me who lives in mossy alley in Spain. Don't don't waste your money on electronic devices they DO NOT work. Apart from barryd s tennis racket zapper we have one and its good fun watching them fry :x


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. I'll just have to wear my mozzie net in bed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of these

As we've not been away for over a year now I've not had a chance to try any of them out.

Skin so soft is my fave though.

As for the Scottish midge, I found that if you leave the windows open, they come in fly around and out again, they just don't seem to like it inside for some reason, although they clammer to come in, they soon get bored and want to get out and just stay by the windows so I thought I'd try it, and it seems to work.

One day though, we'd left one of the front door windows open a crack and they just came in in droves, they couldn't find their way out again, that was fun, as we'd been out all day.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Before we came away I bought one of those electric tennis racket swatted things off eBay for about £2. Thought it would be useless but have had great fun with it. Mot been many mozzies though but It really does kill them. Fries flys a treat! They stink. One actually exploded the other day!
> 
> Its been really hot here up in Jura so have had the windows open all night so I would have thought nothing you plug in would work when your asleep.
> 
> I have found though that its only when low down near the coast we get bitten lots especially where there is lots of foilage. As we tend to spend a lot of time wilding up in the hills generally in open areas we don't get bothered that much.


Barry

Basia is an ace with our electric racquet - we must organise a competition next time we meet :wink: 

We now have two, one for MH one for house and we do not have  to pay Ryanair for transporting the 'sports equipment'  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Before we came away I bought one of those electric tennis racket swatted things off eBay for about £2. Thought it would be useless but have had great fun with it. Mot been many mozzies though but It really does kill them. Fries flys a treat! They stink. One actually exploded the other day!
> ...


I think we need pictures or vid of that event.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if I can supercharge my electric racquet somehow to swat unruly children or Belgians. 

Haven't come across any on this trip but its only a matter if time. I tried it on Michelle but it didn't work.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

barryd said:


> I'm wondering if I can supercharge my electric racquet somehow to swat unruly children or Belgians.
> 
> Haven't come across any on this trip but its only a matter if time. I tried it on Michelle but it didn't work.


Hmmm . . . I wonder if the zapping unit could be 'adapted' to the door handle ? It should give any prospective thief a welcome shock :eeeeek:


----------

